# OOOPPPSSSS. Help please.



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

In TWRP, I accidentally wiped my internal storage instead of system.

Then, not believing it would really nuke all my backups and roms, i proceeded to wipe system.

Now, i have nothing to install or restore.

I'm not happy with myself.

Is there a way to get a rom on phone while in twrp?


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did this by accident myself a few weeks back. I had to Odin back to stock and start from scratch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

kochoid said:


> In TWRP, I accidentally wiped my internal storage instead of system.
> 
> Then, not believing it would really nuke all my backups and roms, i proceeded to wipe system.
> 
> ...


Adb push it to /data/media. Google it if you're not sure. Also to the previous poster fastboot is another option.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

ok. i'm in fastboot. will wugfresh toolkit push files when i'm in fastboot?


----------



## Coocat (Apr 23, 2012)

I do not know very much about fastboot, but if you can reboot into recovery by either using the fastboot reboot recovery command or going into recovery from bootloader. Then once you are in recovery there should be a way to mount your SD card to your computer to copy over the files to flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coocat (Apr 23, 2012)

Coocat said:


> I do not know very much about fastboot, but if you can reboot into recovery by either using the fastboot reboot recovery command or going into recovery from bootloader. Then once you are in recovery there should be a way to mount your SD card to your computer to copy over the files to flash.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 as an addition to this, I just checked in twrp and you go into the mount option which is in the left column, and then there is a button on the screen that says mount USB storage. From there you can copy over a rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Get into recovery
2. Adb push rom.zip /sdcard
3. Flash rom

It's not as difficult as you all make it out to be. There's no need to mount anything in recovery. There's absolutely no need for a toolkit. Make your lives easier and remove all the variables.


----------



## Coocat (Apr 23, 2012)

I was just saying that you would mount it as a USB storage device so you could just copy and paste the file as if the phone is a flash drive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

OK. I'm back in. lost all my nandroids and tb backups and misc. walls.







now o can't get the flash apk(s) that I dl'd to install. ? I select in file manager and press install. then nothing. rebooted. cleared cache. wot am I missing? on liquid jb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Coocat said:


> I was just saying that you would mount it as a USB storage device so you could just copy and paste the file as if the phone is a flash drive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Pretty sure you can't do that.

And to the OP. You need to move the apks to data/app and fix permissions to rw-r--r--


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Barf said:


> Pretty sure you can't do that.
> 
> And to the OP. You need to move the apks to data/app and fix permissions to rw-r--r--


Of course you can do that if you wanted to


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> Of course you can do that if you wanted to


Hmm. Plugging my nexus into my computer while in twrp and using the mount usb storage option does not work on mine. The phone doesn't even show up.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Barf said:


> Hmm. Plugging my nexus into my computer while in twrp and using the mount usb storage option does not work on mine. The phone doesn't even show up.


I've only done it with OTG cable because that's what I use. MTP was hacked by Chainfire


----------



## 52brandon (Jul 27, 2012)

Barf said:


> Pretty sure you can't do that.


definitely can't in CWMR. Not even an option to mount as storage. ADB is the easiest way I can think of...

whoops. Take that back, the "option" is there, but it does nothing...


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

OK. couple more things. I lost my backup of dolphin browser and new version does not support flash. I checked dickphin website and couldn't find old versions. does any have an older dphin version. maxthon works with flash, but I like options. thx!

and, I lost a recently dl'd album from amazon.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> I've only done it with OTG cable because that's what I use. MTP was hacked by Chainfire


not sure i know what you are talking about


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kochoid said:


> OK. couple more things. I lost my backup of dolphin browser and new version does not support flash. I checked dickphin website and couldn't find old versions. does any have an older dphin version. maxthon works with flash, but I like options. thx!
> 
> and, I lost a recently dl'd album from amazon.
> 
> ...


if you actually paid for an album i see no reason why you cant re-download it. if you cant, id torrent it as you have already paid them for it and have the legal right to own it.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

52brandon said:


> definitely can't in CWMR. Not even an option to mount as storage. ADB is the easiest way I can think of...
> 
> whoops. Take that back, the "option" is there, but it does nothing...


Same with TWRP. if it was as easy as plugging your phone into your computer and dragging files there wouldnt be people suggesting adb push commands to people who dont have adb/fastboot on their computer. Hence my original comment.... i guess some specialized OTG cable solves the problem?


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm still in the process of retrieving all my mods, radios, and bootloaders--i haven't even begun on kernels and roms.

but, I can't seem to locate the 4.0.4 bootloader zip. does anyone have a link for that? i do still occasionally go back to my fav ics roms.









and, i also can't find the mod to black out settings menu background. can someone help me with that one also?

thx.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You don't need the 4.0.4 bootloader to use 4.0.4 roms, just as you don't need the "jellybean" bootloader to use jellybean roms. It is INSIGNIFICANT.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

And this, my friends, is why you make offline back ups of your internal memory.


----------

